# Heart Attack



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pi has a new favourite activity: giving me heartattacks. 
Today I found him head-down between his moss ball, and the side of the tank. I shook the pellet container, to see if he's still responsive, and he swam right out. He's now swimming around the tank fine. It's not the first time he's done that. A few weeks ago he was lying on leaf. Then he got into some awkward position. I'm pretty sure he's fine but WHY DO YOU DO IT PI????
Does anyone else have fish that give you huge scares?

Here's a picture of him freaking me out:


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

My fish Kala just loves to play "Hide and seek" with me. This entails me coming to check up on her or feed her and me finding her no where. I then proceed to turn my whole tank upside down, and search with a flashlight. I freak out when I find her no where. After my searching frenzy I imagine what horrible end my fish might have come to. (Maybe the cats found a way to get her with the lid on, is she stuck in the filter?, could she jumped out of the feeding hole in the lid, etc.) In the middle of my freak out session she magically swims out in the open of the tank, out of no where, like she's Houdini. I kid you not this happens on a weekly basis.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

When my Crowntail was a baby, she loved to hide in the plants that I floated and refused to come out for food until I moved a certain stick (floating) out of the way. I was convinced the neons had eaten her despite her being bigger than them.
I was genuinely concerned someone had a heart attack when I read the title.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Addie would dig under pebbles and look stuck. x_x it was the worst. Like Addie, that is a clear pebble and you have plenty of hides. 

Though in general, it's surprising how easy it is to lose a fish in 5 gallons of water.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

If this why people keep fish in bowls? So that they can't lose them?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I've lost Pi before and he's only in a 3.5 gallon tank!


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Sunset02 said:


> My fish Kala just loves to play "Hide and seek" with me.


OT but her name made me smile - Kala literally means "fish" in Estonian language :-D


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

I know... I had nothing to name her XD I was wondering if anyone would ever catch that.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Sunset02 said:


> I know... I had nothing to name her XD I was wondering if anyone would ever catch that.


Awesome :-D


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

The ad at the top of this page says, "heart attack signs?" on it! It made me laugh cause it fits so well with this thread!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds like a normal betta to me, They just love squeezing into tight places. Mine loves wedging her self between the glass and the floating Riccia.






> A few weeks ago he was lying on leaf.


This is how my betta sleeps


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Pastel also used to do the moss ball "headstand" until I moved it away from the corner of the tank :lol:

I had wondered one time if he was stuck there. Now he just likes to freak me out by staying in his mopani cave for long periods of time so I can't find him...


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Crazy fish... Today I found Pi floating sideways below the filter... Is that even comfortable?


----------

